# Wenn Zeitreisen möglich wären - wohin würdet ihr reisen?



## RyzA (27. April 2020)

Moin!

In welches Zeitalter würdet ihr reisen, wenn ihr die Möglichkeit für eine Zeitreise hättet?
Einmal hin und zurück. Was würdet ihr euch angucken wollen oder mit wem würdet ihr reden wollen?

Ich würde in das Zeitalter der Dinos reisen und diese beeindruckenden Kreaturen mal beobachten.
Ansonsten wäre ich auch einen Gespräch mit Albert Einstein nicht abgeneigt.
Aber dann man nur eins wählen kann, würde ich mich für die Dinos entscheiden.

Die Manipulation der Vergangenheit (und Zukunft)  steht hier nicht im Vordergrund.
Mir geht es eher um das Erleben vergangener Epochen, die man sonst nie zu Gesicht bekommen würde.


----------



## evilgrin68 (27. April 2020)

Moin

Ab ins Mittelalter. Mal bei einem echten Tjost dabei sein. Die Rüstungen, Waffen und deren Umgang damit. Das wäre was für mich.

Ich hab damals diese Mittelalterfilme geliebt. Bunt und Kitschig teilweise. Aber die Legenden um Artus und seine Tafelrunde fand ich Klasse.

Auch heute schaue ich gern solche Filme oder Serien.


----------



## wuselsurfer (27. April 2020)

Ich würde nach 1840-60-80 reisen und mir ein paar Briefmarken kaufen aus Bayern, Sachsen, Helgoland, Hamburg oder Baden.

Zweites Ziel wäre ein Gespräch mit Nicola Tesla über den Drehstrom.


----------



## NatokWa (27. April 2020)

Echtes Tjost KANN man heutzutage wieder erleben, gibt einige Gruppen die das gemäß der alten überlieferten Regeln mit allem drum und Dran aufführen und ich kann sagen das es echt Fun macht da zu zu schauen . Guckst du z.B. hier :
Startseite - Die Wuerttemberger Ritter e.V.
Da bin ich jedes Jahr um mir die Show zu geben. Macht Fun und lohnt sich für MIttelalterfreaks.

Aber wo ICH gerne hinwürde in der Zeit ? Hmmm ich würde sagen in die Zeit des Konziels welches die Inhalte der Bibel festgelegt hat. Nicht weil ich ein Gläubiger Mensch währe (das bin ich absolut nicht) sondern um zu erfahren WARUM genau diese "Überlieferungen" und nicht andere die Bibel bilden bzw. warum so viele Teile die eig. dazugehört hätten weggelassen wurden. Einfach um den ganzen Müll zu VERSTEHEN was sie sich gedacht haben (ursprünglich) und warum.


----------



## wuselsurfer (27. April 2020)

NatokWa schrieb:


> Einfach um den ganzen Müll zu VERSTEHEN was sie sich gedacht haben (ursprünglich) und warum.


Die Bibel ist ein Märchenbuch mit vielen Märchen.
Die Katholische Kirche hat daraus ein Regelbuch gemacht.

Die Ursprünge sind der Orient, Ägypten und Persien.
Mal kurz umgerührt und fertig.


----------



## compisucher (27. April 2020)

Mich würden alle bisher noch nicht geklärten Fragen interessieren.
Wo ist die Wiege der Menschheit, was geschah mit den Neandertalern, woher kamen die Seevölker, was öste die Völkerwanderung aus, wie wurden die Pyramiden tatsächlich gebaut usw. usw.


----------



## shorty1990 (27. April 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Moin!
> Ansonsten wäre ich auch einen Gespräch mit Albert Einstein nicht abgeneigt.


Ich glaube Einstein würde dich einen Lügner nennen und dich hochkant rausschmeißen.
Reisen in die Vergangenheit sind laut aktuellem Stand der Wissenschaft/Physik nunmal nicht möglich.
Wie durch Einsteins spezielle Relativitätstheorie vermutet und mittlerweile auch praktisch bewiesen sind Reisen in die Zukunft absolut möglich!

Nun aber mal ernsthaft : Entweder würde ich ins Jahr 2000 Reisen und Google Kaufen oder halt irgendwas "Humanitäres" machen, wie zB Hitler töten oder sowas 

Mich würde es aber mehr interessieren wie es in der Zukunft so aussieht. zB. 300 Jahre .


Edit! Schauen ob Jesus wirklich von Gott gesandt wurde könnte viele Kriege verhindern!!!


----------



## Leonidas_I (27. April 2020)

Nach Kreta zur Zeit der Minoer. Würde dann aber höchstwahrscheinlich dort bleiben wollen.
Vermutlich die erste Hochkultur in Europa. Kenne die Insel ganz gut und fände es einfach richtig spannend zu sehen, wie es dort vor ca. 3700 Jahren ausgesehen hat.

Zur gleichen Zeit auf die Sinai-Halbinsel, um den Exodus zu sehen und ein wenig später die Gründung Israels.

Edit:
Daneben gibt es viele Schlachten, die ich gerne sehen würde, bsplw. die Varusschlacht. Ein Hoch auf Arminius, ein Hoch auf die Freiheit!


----------



## Incredible Alk (27. April 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> In welches Zeitalter würdet ihr reisen, wenn ihr die Möglichkeit für eine Zeitreise hättet?
> Einmal hin und zurück. Was würdet ihr euch angucken wollen oder mit wem würdet ihr reden wollen?



Zwei Dinge je nachdem welche Theorie man vertritt:

1.) Theorie "Es gibt nur einen Zeitstrahl, Änderungen der Vergangenheit haben Auswirkung auf die Zukunft, Paradoxien werden vom Universum automatisch ausgeschlossen" 
So 20 Jahre zurück würden mir reichen um mit meinem jüngeren Ich zu reden - alle großen begangenen Fehler würden vermieden und wenn ich zurückkomme hätte ich definitiv ausgesorgt. Größere Änderungen wie "Töte Hitler" wären mir zu  unkontrollierbar.

2.) Theorie "Es gibt unendlich viele Zeitstrahle/Multiversen, Änderungen der Vergangenheit haben keinen Einfluss auf die Zukunft anderer sondern spalten nur eine Alternative ab"
In dem Falle würde ich gerne einen Blick in die Zukunft riskieren (warum ist da noch keiner drauf gekommen?). Auch hier reichen mir schon 20 Jahre...


----------



## RyzA (27. April 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> So 20 Jahre zurück würden mir reichen um mit meinem jüngeren Ich zu reden - alle großen begangenen Fehler würden vermieden und wenn ich zurückkomme hätte ich definitiv ausgesorgt.


Darüber hatte ich auch schon nachgedacht. Und man könnte seinem jüngeren Ich die Lottozahlen als Tipp geben.



> In dem Falle würde ich gerne einen Blick in die Zukunft riskieren (warum ist da noch keiner drauf gekommen?). Auch hier reichen mir schon 20 Jahre...


Wenn es um die Lottozahlen geht würde mir schon eine Woche reichen.


----------



## JoM79 (27. April 2020)

compisucher schrieb:


> Mich würden alle bisher noch nicht geklärten Fragen interessieren.
> Wo ist die Wiege der Menschheit, was geschah mit den Neandertalern, woher kamen die Seevölker, was öste die Völkerwanderung aus, wie wurden die Pyramiden tatsächlich gebaut usw. usw.



Die Wiege ist in Afrika, die Neandertaler wurden vom Homo Sapiens getötet und/oder in deren Gruppen integriert.
Das mit den Pyramiden wäre interessant zu wissen.
Aber wie Alk würde ich meinem 20jährigen Alter Ego ein paar Tips geben.


----------



## RyzA (27. April 2020)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Die Wiege ist in Afrika, die Neandertaler wurden vom Homo Sapiens getötet und/oder in deren Gruppen integriert.


Das ist gar nicht mehr so sicher: Spektakulaerer Fund: Erste aufrecht gehende Menschenaffe kam aus Bayern - DER SPIEGEL


----------



## JoM79 (27. April 2020)

Das ist ein ein Menschenaffe und kein Mensch.


----------



## Threshold (27. April 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Darüber hatte ich auch schon nachgedacht. Und man könnte seinem jüngeren Ich die Lottozahlen als Tipp geben.



Das geht nur wenn du mit einem DeLorean ankommst.


----------



## RyzA (27. April 2020)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Das ist ein ein Menschenaffe und kein Mensch.


Aber er könnte mit dem Menschen einen gemeinsamen Vorfahren haben.



Threshold schrieb:


> Das geht nur wenn du mit einem DeLorean ankommst.


Dann muß ich mal mit dem Doc sprechen.


----------



## compisucher (27. April 2020)

Es ist unsicher, woher wir kommen.
Die wenigen Indizien sprechen mittlerweile von Südafrika und nicht mehr aus der Gegend, wo man einst Lucy fand (Ostafrika)  -und das sind alles "Menschenaffen"
Selbst homo erectus würde uns eher an einen Affen, denn an einen Menschen erinnern, dennoch haben sie Werkzeuge benutzt und mutmaßlich Feuer gekannt.

Aber egal, mich interessieren insgesamt die Zusammenhänge, wir haben ein paar Prozent Neandertal-Gene und ein paar Prozent Denisova in uns.

Während der letzten Eiszeit waren nur wenige Tausend Neandertaler noch da, kurz vor dem Reproduktionslimit.
Wurden die wenigen Neandertaler integriert, gewaltsam  versklavt, oder sind sie einfach ausgestorben?
Von den Fähigkeiten waren die so weit wie wir.

Insbesondere die Entwicklung der Denisova in Ostasien ist interessant.
Gab es Parallelentwicklungen?
Wir wissen es nicht.
Spannend...


----------



## RyzA (27. April 2020)

compisucher schrieb:


> Während der letzten Eiszeit waren nur wenige Tausend Neandertaler noch da, kurz vor dem Reproduktionslimit.
> Wurden die wenigen Neandertaler integriert, gewaltsam  versklavt, oder sind sie einfach ausgestorben?
> Von den Fähigkeiten waren die so weit wie wir.


Die Neandertaler hatten sogar ein größeres Hirnvolumen als der Homo Sapiens.
Aber ich hatte mal gelesen, dass sie wohl aufgrund ihres gedrungerenen Körperbaus, möglichweise Anpassungsprobleme hatten.


----------



## compisucher (27. April 2020)

Optisch, werter Ryza.
Der Neandertaler was massiger aber nicht kleiner als die ersten sapiensapiens.
Man deutet die größeren Nasenflügel und der Augenwulst als Anpassung an das Tundraklima in Europa von damals - kann sein, muss aber nicht, alles eher Vermutung - ist ja keiner damals dort gewesen.
Das mit dem Hirnvolumen stimmt, muss aber neurologisch nicht mit intelligenter verbunden werden.
Ein Walhirn (eines großen Wals )ist auch größer und hat doppelt so viele Neuronenverbindungen wie ein Mensch, ist aber tendenziell nicht schlauer 
Gut er kann über 5000 km kommunizieren, dafür mussten wir das Telefon erfinden


----------



## JoM79 (27. April 2020)

Wir sind Menschen, wir rotten so ziemlich alle Konkurrenten aus oder integrieren sie. 
So auch mit dem Neandertaler geschehen. 
Gleiches Spiel mit den Wikingern, die im Christentum aufgegangen sind.


----------



## compisucher (27. April 2020)

Apropos Wikinger - DAS würde mich auch mal interessieren Leif Erickson - Entdeckung Amerikas usw.

Die Azteken hatten ja eine Heidenangst vor bärtigen Weissen, die eines Tages kommen würden - und dann waren sie da, in Form der Spanier.
Waren "andere" schon zuvor da?


----------



## P2063 (27. April 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Die Manipulation der Vergangenheit (und Zukunft)  steht hier nicht im Vordergrund.
> Mir geht es eher um das Erleben vergangener Epochen, die man sonst nie zu Gesicht bekommen würde.



was interssiert mich die Vergangenheit...

nächsten Freitag, die Zahlen vom Europjackpot. Alternativ meinem jüngeren Ich den Kursverlauf von Bitcoin sagen.


----------



## wuselsurfer (27. April 2020)

DudenDoedler schrieb:


> Nach Kreta zur Zeit der Minoer.


Die würdest Du doch gar nicht verstehen ... .


----------



## Leonidas_I (27. April 2020)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Die würdest Du doch gar nicht verstehen ... .


Spielt das eine Rolle?
Die wertvollsten Informationen werden über die Augen wahrgenommen. 
Sprachen kann man außerdem lernen.


----------



## wuselsurfer (27. April 2020)

DudenDoedler schrieb:


> Spielt das eine Rolle?


Für mich schon.


DudenDoedler schrieb:


> Sprachen kann man außerdem lernen.


 Mit bubble geht das sicher. 
Ob da aber Minoisch drin ist?


----------



## RyzA (27. April 2020)

compisucher schrieb:


> Optisch, werter Ryza.
> Der Neandertaler was massiger aber nicht kleiner als die ersten sapiensapiens.


Was ich mal gelesen habe soll er kleiner und stämmiger gewesen sein.



> Das mit dem Hirnvolumen stimmt, muss aber neurologisch nicht mit intelligenter verbunden werden.
> Ein Walhirn (eines großen Wals )ist auch größer und hat doppelt so viele Neuronenverbindungen wie ein Mensch, ist aber tendenziell nicht schlauer
> Gut er kann über 5000 km kommunizieren, dafür mussten wir das Telefon erfinden


Ich meine das es auch im Verhältnis zum Körper größer war.


----------



## wuselsurfer (27. April 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Zwei Dinge je nachdem welche Theorie man vertritt:
> 
> 1.) Theorie ...
> 2.) Theorie ...


3. Theorie: es gibt keine Zeit.
Also sind keinerlei Zeitreisen möglich - egal, in welche Richtung.

Und "die Zukunft ist noch nicht geschrieben" sagte der Doc Brown.


----------



## JoM79 (27. April 2020)

compisucher schrieb:


> Apropos Wikinger - DAS würde mich auch mal interessieren Leif Erickson - Entdeckung Amerikas usw.
> 
> Die Azteken hatten ja eine Heidenangst vor bärtigen Weissen, die eines Tages kommen würden - und dann waren sie da, in Form der Spanier.
> Waren "andere" schon zuvor da?



Wenn dann aber lange vor den Azteken, so 400 Jahre.


----------



## Two-Face (27. April 2020)

Einmal hin in die Zukunft, mir sämtliche Sportergebnisse aufzeichnen, zurück in die Gegenwart, wetten, reich werden.

Oder: Einmal 12 Jahre zurück, Bitcoins minen was das Zeug hält, reich sein.


----------



## Leonidas_I (27. April 2020)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Mit bubble geht das sicher.
> Ob da aber Minoisch drin ist?


Wenn du lange genug unter den Menschen bist, wird das schon funktionieren. Abgesehen davon ist doch genau das das Interessante an der minoischen Sprache. Hat sie sich auch nur im entferntesten wie Griechisch angehört oder war es vielleicht sogar eine semitische Sprache? Sahen die Bewohner wie Griechen aus oder kamen sie aus dem Orient.


----------



## wuselsurfer (28. April 2020)

DudenDoedler schrieb:


> Wenn du lange genug unter den Menschen bist, wird das schon funktionieren. .


 Nein.
Ich hab zwölf Jahre richtig Russisch gehabt und hab die Russen/ Ukrainer nur teilweise verstanden vor Ort.

Ohne richtige Schulung wird das nichts.
Viele Gastarbeiter können heute noch fast kein Deutsch, obwohl sie 40 Jahre hier sind.


----------



## Leonidas_I (28. April 2020)

12 Jahre Unterricht sind etwas anders, als wenn man 12 Jahre unter Native-Speakern lebt. Da interessiert dich dann nicht einmal der Dialekt, weil man es ja nicht anders kennt.
Wer da nach ein paar Jahren nicht einmal die Basics beherrscht, ist meistens einfach nicht gewillt.


----------



## wuselsurfer (28. April 2020)

DudenDoedler schrieb:


> 12 Jahre Unterricht sind etwas anders, als wenn man 12 Jahre unter Native-Speakern lebt. .


Nein.
Wenn man die Wortstämme nicht kennt, lernt man durch zuhören fast nichts.


----------



## TheBadFrag (28. April 2020)

2055 und die Erde nach dem 3. Weltkrieg betrachten oder was noch davon über ist.

In die Vergangenheit vielleicht nur um einen S1 E2 und 917 zu kaufen und ganz schnell wieder zu verschwinden, bevor mich jemand sieht.


----------



## TJW65 (28. April 2020)

Hmm eine sehr gute Frage.

Also es gab hier schon einige attraktive Ideen, aber wenn ich nur eine einzige Reise (hin und zurück hätte) würde ich diese wohl nicht zwecks finanzieller Bereicherung nutzen sondern gerne einmal in der Zeit der Industrialisierung in Great Britain vorbeischauen. 
Mir ist dabei bewusst dass man das meiste über diese Zeit weis - ist schließlich im Verhältnis zu manch anderen Zielen hier noch nicht lange her - und die Lebensbedingungen für den aller größten Teil der Bevölkerung nennen wir es mal suboptimal waren.
Dennoch interessiert mich diese Zeit ziemlich stark. Vielleicht ist das ganze für mich aber auch einfach nur zu "romantisiert".
Dauerhaft bleiben würde ich schließlich nicht wollen.

MFG
TJW65


----------



## Leonidas_I (29. April 2020)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Nein.
> Wenn man die Wortstämme nicht kennt, lernt man durch zuhören fast nichts.


Computer sagt: Nein!

Deswegen haben sich Minoer ja bekannterweise mit Händen und Füßen verständigt und niemals sprechen gelernt.


----------



## wuselsurfer (29. April 2020)

DudenDoedler schrieb:


> Computer sagt: Nein!


 Was weiß schon ein Haufen Blech?


----------



## HenneHuhn (8. Mai 2020)

DudenDoedler schrieb:


> [...] , bsplw. die Varusschlacht. Ein Hoch auf Arminius, ein Hoch auf die Freiheit!



"Was haben die Römer uns jemals gebracht?!" 

Ich würde wahnsinnig gern die italienischen Stadtstaaten in (pestfreien) Zeiten der Renaissance besuchen. Der Oktober 1917 in St. Petersburg war bestimmt auch spannend. Und natürlich, so manches historische Rätsel will gelöst werden. Welches historische Ereignis war die Vorlage für die literarische Sintflut? Was die für Atlantis? Das Rätsel, wie man nun wirklich die Pyramiden gebaut hat wurde ja sogar schon genannt. Und vieles, vieles mehr.


----------



## Leonidas_I (8. Mai 2020)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> "Was haben die Römer uns jemals gebracht?!"


Ich weiß, worauf du anspielst. 

Mal abgesehen von Monty Python... was haben die Europäer uns jemals gebracht? Suche dir ein Volk aus.


----------



## Mahoy (8. Mai 2020)

In die Vergangenheit würde ich nur gerne mal schauen, nicht aber reisen wollen.

Ich reise aber unverzagt mit einer Sekunde pro Sekunde in die Zukunft und rechne damit, dort noch viele interessante und spannende Dinge zu sehen und zu erleben.


----------



## masterX244 (14. Mai 2020)

1977 richtung Elstree-Studios Großbritannien. Da gäbs für Nerds genug zu ermitteln.


----------



## LastManStanding (30. April 2021)

Nach; Letzte Woche
Andere Option wild durch die Zeit reisen ohne Einfluss nehmen zu können, als rein Beobachter!
Ich würde nichts verändern alles ist, so wie es eben gekommen ist. Und würde auch nirgendwo bleiben wollen.


----------

